# Discovered in New Orleans LA and Pass Christian MS while digging bottles...



## bottlediggingcop

Here's a few relics found while innocently digging for bottles


----------



## Robby Raccoon

How fun!


----------



## botlguy

Neat! !  Your username reminds me of digging back in the 1960s. We were checked out by a Santa Ana, California Police Officer to see what we were up to. He became fascinated and stopped by several more places to see what we found. We gave him a couple of local pharmacy bottles.       Jim


----------



## RCO

what time frame would the relics be from ? anything considered to be old enough to have any historical value ? like civil war era and such


----------



## bottlediggingcop

The US Rosette and the belt buckle were from the Civil War.  The buckle  came from an empty lot in New Orleans on Annunciation Street.  It was found to be a Union Saber buckle.  The US Rosette was found next to the Pass Christian Court House in Mississippi.  Not sure about New Orleans, but Pass Christian was occupied by the Union for a few months in 1863-1864.  The Rosette was in a trash pit along with several nice bottles, a few of which were open pontil, but only got a Udolpho out whole and intact.


----------



## bottlediggingcop

botlguy, That's how I started digging five years ago.  I used to be a metal-detector guy, and loved history.  I found some guys digging a large trash pit on an old property, and they explained the process to me.  The first time I went with them to dig a well, I was hooked.  We found more relics at the bottom of that well than I ever found metal detecting altogether in my life.  Since then, I've been a Bitters collector.  Also partial to Blob top sodas from New Orleans.  Still a policeman, but ride a desk these days and let the young ones run the streets.


----------



## botlguy

Terrific back story, that makes these relics more than objects. They all have a story to tell. If only they could speak.   Jim


----------



## Bass Assassin

Hey bottlediggingcop, being from New Orleans and a fan of the bitter's bottles, here's one you will enjoy. Gary Owen's Strengthening Bitters, Sole Proprietor, Ball Lyons Co., New Orleans, LA.


----------



## Bass Assassin

Sorry, sometimes they will download sideways like that.


----------



## Bass Assassin

Click on the photo and it will appear as it should


----------



## Robby Raccoon

More easily readable sideways.


----------



## Bass Assassin

Spirit Bear said:


> More easily readable sideways.


Good point Bear!


----------



## bottlediggingcop

Bass Assassin said:


> Hey bottlediggingcop, being from New Orleans and a fan of the bitter's bottles, here's one you will enjoy. Gary Owen's Strengthening Bitters, Sole Proprietor, Ball Lyons Co., New Orleans, LA.
> View attachment 170339


Awesome Bitters.  I've found many of Lyons Medicines, but not the bitters.  Most of his medicines I find on the American side of New Orleans, ie Annunciation, Jackson streets etc...  Will have to keep on the lookout for that one.  Is it for sale?


----------



## Bass Assassin

Thanks but sorry, it is not. Hope you can find some places to dig down there. That is a very old city


----------



## CreekWalker

Great artifacts!  Does Pass Christian still have the annual Catholic Seafood festival, miss the spicy boiled crayfish/crawdad ?!


----------



## bottlediggingcop

CreekWalker said:


> Great artifacts!  Does Pass Christian still have the annual Catholic Seafood festival, miss the spicy boiled crayfish/crawdad ?!


Yes we do!  It's usually in the Spring.  Should be coming up soon actually.  I have a lot of family history here, Great Grandfather was born here in 1874, for example.  If you ever come visit, give me a heads up.  I'll give you the tour and take you digging.  Still digging lots of lots here, 1860-1900.


----------



## Bass Assassin

Yes, there are still some undug privies in the older areas of New Orleans. Be careful


----------



## CreekWalker

*Biloxi , Gulfport, Pass Christian*



bottlediggingcop said:


> Yes we do!  It's usually in the Spring.  Should be coming up soon actually.  I have a lot of family history here, Great Grandfather was born here in 1874, for example.  If you ever come visit, give me a heads up.  I'll give you the tour and take you digging.  Still digging lots of lots here, 1860-1900.


  I'm heading to Ala. this year and than to the Smokies, to visit family, but would like to head to the coast next year. I used to surf fish on Ship Inland , riding the Ferry out to it, caught all kinds of critters, knucklehead catfish, red snapper, sharks, and stingray, to name a few. I haven't been to Pass Christian since the last hurricane , but had a buddy work that area and in New Orleans during the clean up, he found a good group of relics, I think where homes once stood, the lots of lots?. Ended up staying a couple years, driving steel sheet piling in the ocean , for the sea wall outside New Orleans. I'll take you up on the digging offer! Thanks.


----------



## bottlediggingcop

Don't scare me with a good time CreekWalker.  Let me know when you get here.  I will take you to the private lots and dig some 1860's pits.  Too many to dig solo, and owners only trust people who come with me to do them.


----------

